# Services Siren Alarm Clock



## Alrolifle (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone knows anything about a alarm clock maker called Services? My wife bought a job lot of old alarm clocks recently in which were two Services 'Siren' clocks, but I can't seem to find anything about this maker (although the name itself does not make an online search too easy). One of the clocks after a little cleaning now runs beautifully and keeps excellent time, although a 2nd clock (exactly the same) does run fast, no matter how the hairspring is adjusted.

Just interested to know more about them. Any comments much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

One of the moderators, *mach 0.0013137 *seems to be into these Services timepieces.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> One of the moderators, *mach 0.0013137 *seems to be into these Services timepieces.


 You could say that :laugh:

Anyway Alrolifle ,is it like the one shown in this circa 1927 Services catalogue?










Here`s a bit of history of the company that I put together when I lived in Leicester...



> The Services Watch Co., Ltd was founded in Leicester by a Frank Liquorish sometime in 1926/27, it was dissolved on 26/11/2002 although I gather from Steve Burrage who used to work for the company that Services watches stopped being produced in the late 1970s.The company never actually made watches themselves instead they either had them made by other firms or bought parts in which were then assembled in the Services factory.
> 
> The earliest Services watch I`ve so far come across was made in 1927 using a 15 jewel movement made by the Fleurier Watch Company, Switzerland it was fitted in an Edinburgh hallmarked silver case. However during the early years & up to WWII one of their main suppliers appears to have been Thiel Brothers of Thuringia who made complete watches (pocket & wrist) for them. At first these appear to have been marked on the dial as `German Made` changing over to `Foreign` or `Foreign Made` probably by the end of the decade. So far the German Services watches of this period I have come across seem to have simple but sturdy unjeweled pin-pallet movements. In addition to Thiel Brothers sometime in the early/mid 1930s Services appear to have begun sourcing watches from The Oris Watch Company Switzerland this arrangement continued into the 1950s, there may have been other suppliers but I can not confirm that at this time, some were marked as being `Swiss Made`others were like those from Thiel marked `Foreign`. Despite the company name I have so far not come across any indictation that Services watches were actually issued to any members of the armed forces although some `Transport` models were used by the Air Raid Precaution wardens during WWII.
> 
> ...


 I hope this helps :thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Found a picture on Goggle.

vintage-services-siren-wind-up-alarm-clock by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

The name Siren would have been used on different models over the years.


----------



## Alrolifle (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks for your replies. Very interesting as I'm from Leicester and never knew of this company until now 

My clocks are very similar to the picture found above on Google, but they in better condition and with an earlier logo style (30s-50s style).

Will post a picture once I've worked out how to do it...


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Well that looks great imo and in very nice condition. Well brought by your wife I'd say. :thumbs_up:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Alrolifle said:


> Thanks for your replies. Very interesting as I'm from Leicester and never knew of this company until now
> 
> My clocks are very similar to the picture found above on Google, but they in better condition and with an earlier logo style (30s-50s style).
> 
> Will post a picture once I've worked out how to do it...


 I can`t be 100% sure, but comparing the back with my Excel I strongly suspect your Siren was made for Services by Theil Brothers of Thuringia, my gut feeling is that it is pre-1950`s & possibly even pre-WWII


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I forgot to mention that at the time your clock was made Services Watch Co., Ltd were based in *27 Bede Street Leicester*, now known as West Side Apartments. Btw, from the late 1940s to mid 1960s this was also the site of Services sister company The Aviation Watch Co.,Ltd

Services later moved to *TIME HOUSE DUKE STREET*...









:biggrin:


----------



## Alrolifle (Apr 28, 2018)

Brilliant thanks mach 0.0013137 for the detailed information. Such a shame that the Westside Apartments no longer has any reference to the former company still on the building... they could at least have kept the 'S' symbol. Will take a look next time I am down that way


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My dear Mach, you have excelled yourself again with all that fascinating info about Services. You now know why you won't find a topic by me about that interesting company anywhere - no need. :biggrin:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Fascinating Resume (ay)

loved it all!


----------

